# Nissan Consult - help (PCB layout)



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

I downloaded the schematic of a general nissan consult interface on internet, but i cant find any pcb layout of that shcematic !

here is the site that i take the schematic: http://www.plmsdevelopments.com/consult_if.htm

someone can help-me to find a plausible pcb lyout for this schematic?

thz ppl


----------

